# Fuel door actuator



## GoatGuy_Dave (May 23, 2014)

I don't know if this topic has been discussed. I couldn't find it, but I'm sure some of you have had this problem. A couple of months ago my fuel door actuator quit working, forcing me to open the door with a small screwdriver when I need gas. I found a used actuator on ebay for $14. After taking out the rear seat and passenger side panel I discovered the "new" part was a little different. The plug going into the original one is different and goes into the front of the unit while the "new" part needs the plug to go into the top. I looked for a plug/connector to fit the new part at Radio Shack, Auto Zone, and Advanced Auto but only found a pack of audio 7/64" female disconnects to use if I cut off the original connector. The next problem is - the wires are not long enough to reach the top of the new part, even if the original connector would fit into it. Next is to find the right wire to reach the new part. Any suggestions or help is appreciated.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried visiting you former Pontiac dealer to see what an OEM part costs? They also can provide you with a schematic of the part and parts associated. The diagram could help you with locating a correct part aftermarket?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't see this before but I have a part number. I remember seeing amongst the receipts that came with my 05 the actuator and bracket was replaced in 2006. The part number it shows is 92141951.


----------

